
The ABS programming language - odino
https://www.abs-lang.org/
======
odino
Disclaimer: author here :)

This is something I've put together to see how scripting with an elegant
language and easy bash commands would look like.

Happy to hear your feedback, both positive and negative!

~~~
75dvtwin
Thx for stopping by! would be great if you could provide bit more details of
what platforms are supported (eg does it run on any of the BSDs, Windows, more
esoteric OSs?)

having a full-featured cross OS scripting, that also hides OS-specific and
distro-specific differences, where possible -- would be very useful.

Since you had written in Go, perhaps long term those cross-OS capabilities,
were part of your aspirations

~~~
odino
Yeah, 100%. Being able to compile across platforms is one of the reasons Go
was an absolute no-brainer:

[https://www.abs-lang.org/misc/technical-details](https://www.abs-
lang.org/misc/technical-details)

Currently, there are binaries for a few different platforms:

[https://github.com/abs-lang/abs/releases](https://github.com/abs-
lang/abs/releases)

Interestingly enough, the releases are built with an ABS script:

[https://github.com/abs-
lang/abs/blob/master/scripts/release....](https://github.com/abs-
lang/abs/blob/master/scripts/release.abs)

:)

